# Sticky  Do NOT Post or Attach Private Data - Please Read Before Posting



## Cookiegal

As the nature of this forum involves requests for help with creating or formatting various types of documents, databases, spread sheets, etc., examples and/or screenshots are often attached and/or displayed.

Please remember that anything you upload will be visible to EVERYONE.

Any attachments or screenshots must consist of only "dummy" information to serve as an example. You should never post real data, especially of a sensitive nature, in any public forum.


----------

